# [USB] Read-only

## bouriquo

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas dès que je branche mon disque externe, Il est bien reconnu et monté mais il est systèmatiquement en read-only même pour root :s

Ai-je oublié qqc ?

----------

## barul

Tu le montes à l'aide de quelque chose en particulier?

----------

## bouriquo

Alors en laissant l'automount faire ou en utilisant mout ou udisk j'ai systématiquement le même comportement

----------

## barul

Quel automount?

----------

## xaviermiller

En quoi est-il formaté ? NTFS ? Si oui, passes-tu bien par NTFS-3G ?

Un petit dmesg durant la phase de branchement / automontage ne serait pas de refus  :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

bah celui de kde si je ne m'abuse

----------

## bouriquo

@Xavier,

J'ai activé le ntfs rw au niveau du noyau comme j'ai toujours fait et malheureusement la ça fonctionne plus. Ce qui m'embête c'est que du même coup mais je suis pas sur du lien, depuis mon virtualbox il detecte bien le disque mais est incapable de le monter dans window ....

----------

## xaviermiller

Le support RW du kernel n'est pas suffisant (le W = "modifier un fichier présent, sans en changer la taille").

Désactive cette fonctionnalité et passe à nfs-3G

----------

## bouriquo

ok mais en fait c'est du vfat ^^je me suis trompé ... bizarrement pour ma clé ca marche mais pas mon disque.

----------

## xaviermiller

Que disent les logs ? Je t'ai demandé le résultat de dmesg (et tant que tu y es : /var/log/messages), afin qu'on voie ce qui se passe.

----------

## bouriquo

Ok je fais suivre le var/log/message

----------

## xaviermiller

et dmesg.

Filtre uniquement les lignes associées à l'insertion / automontage du disque dur, si c'est possible.

----------

## bouriquo

 *Quote:*   

> Sep  4 17:42:49 eeyore-shooting kernel: [75537.597441] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002
> 
> Sep  4 17:42:49 eeyore-shooting kernel: [75537.597798] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s
> 
> Sep  4 17:42:49 eeyore-shooting kernel: [75537.701648] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Il n'y a rien après ?

----------

## bouriquo

non c'est toujours la message chose

----------

